# When to wash blanket that smells like mum



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

My breeder gave me a blanket that smells like Erin's mum, but it kind of needs a wash. Erin's been here for 4 days now and I was planning on washing it tomorrow. Would that be okay? I don't want her to get upset when she doesn't have a mum blanket anymore


----------



## Abbieshedgie (Dec 21, 2014)

i took the blanket out my breeder gave me with my hedgie two days after getting her because she decided to spill her water bowl everywhere -_- and she was fine didn't even seem as if she noticed it was gone


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Well she's been with us for 4 days now and each morning I've found her burrowed in that blanket, but this morning she was in my t-shirt instead  today was clean cage day anyway, so I replaced her liner and took out the old blanket. I've not washed it yet just in case but I think the fact that she was in my t-shirt was a good sign


----------



## Gingerrella (Oct 30, 2014)

I found out on the way home from the breeder with Molly that she gets car sick, so her blanket got washed immediately when we got home, but she just curled up into one of the cuddle sacks I made for her and didn't seem to care. I'm sure she'll be fine


----------

